# Songs that brought Tears to Your Eyes



## Wabbajax (Sep 22, 2019)

So I just stumbled upon this cover and even though it was only 2:47 long, I was crying by the end. It was just... so moving. Have you ever had a song like that? One that gave you instant chills and made your eyes weep? Not just a _good_ song, but one that ripped your heart clean out?

Post 'em below.


----------



## Groggy (Sep 23, 2019)

Generally I'm not one to cry or be emotionally moved, but I did a few times with music. Those being: 

Gustav Holst - Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity /// Personally I think that between 2:54 and 4:40 the music just takes a turn into something too beautiful to describe with words that makes me glad I have ears to listen.





REO Speedwagon - In My Dreams /// This may sound corny, but I actually cried to the lyrics of this song. Yep. It's moody; happy and sad at the same time and beautifully sung.





The Who - Baba O'Riley /// This one didn't move me at all for the first 500 times I listened to it, but one of these days the song caught me in an unstable mood that just made me realize how beautifully done this song really is. Never saw this song the same way again. Truly a masterpiece. Can't quite explain, sorry.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 23, 2019)

I think the one that really made me cry, even without watching that particular scene from the movie, is an instrumental song called lit by Kensuke Ushio, from A Silent Voice. I have never cried so hard, until I heard this song. It genuinely moved me to tears. It still gives me goosebumps to this day.

The music between 0:40 and 1:15 absolutely destroys me, when it kicks in.


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 23, 2019)

I normally don't cry much watching films, but I remember I was on an airplane and I got emotional watching "Your Name" while this song was playing:


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 23, 2019)

I apologize that this is a MIDI file from an old game, but this theme always makes me feel melancholy, because it makes me feel like I'm safe in my childhood home...


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 29, 2019)

I just came across this song in one of my old playlists. Legitimately had me tearing up in the first ten seconds. (If you've played Crisis Core, you know why.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Funnily enough, 'Dancing, with tears in my eyes,' does it for me!


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Oct 7, 2019)

Delain "We Are The Others" breaks me every time


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 23, 2019)

red dead redemption 2's music during the ending and epilogue made me tear up for the first time in years.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 24, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I think the one that really made me cry, even without watching that particular scene from the movie, is an instrumental song called lit by Kensuke Ushio, from A Silent Voice...


I watched it, you definitely should give it a try.  Also...if you promise me to prepare some handkerchiefs, I recommend this:




It is long, but woth it, I promise.
...*cries*

And this is also one of the most emotional songs I ever heard, never cried more in my life:




I reached the last part of this game, straight into the final battle. You can marry in this game and even have up to two children. I was really attached to everything. And then I had to make a final decision in the end.
...Can't spoil it of course, but...yeah...

And this one too, the same game, but it gives you more of an empty feel:




for the preperations after tragic things happened. And then this:




for the actual fight. You have to also fight against an enemy who doesn't really want to fight, but he had to.

Moments and soundtracks like these are especially inspiring for my own stories. The feels...


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 24, 2019)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 24, 2019)

Heppi said:


> I watched it, you definitely should give it a try.  Also...if you promise me to prepare some handkerchiefs, I recommend this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, trust me, I watched the movie, fren! I was just stating how powerful lit as a song is to me. I don’t think I can sit through A Silent Voice without crying at least once... I relate too much to the main characters!


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 24, 2019)

Rainbow by Sia. I cried myself raw when I first heard it. I'm getting choked up just thinking of the lyrics.






I'm not even listening to this song at this very moment and I have tears in my eyes.

Change the voices in your head,
Make them like you instead.

Okay, I'm silently crying now.


----------



## Leeze (Oct 26, 2019)

There are quite a few songs from game soundtracks that will bring me to tears anytime; eleanor’s lullaby from bioshock 2, fallen down & his theme from Undertale, scientist salarian from mass effect 2. But most of those are due in major part to the storyline for me. One non-game-related song that I can pretty much always rely on to get me teary-eyed is Colours by Grouplove.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 26, 2019)

This song always nearly brings me to tears when I listen to it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 26, 2019)

I can’t really remember a song that has made me cry during recent years, but Puff The Magic Dragon made me super duper sad when I was little





Edit: Well, still makes me sad to this day :c


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2019)

The song can do it, yes, but it's the combination of this song and the video... So at the risk of being totally cliché, and making myself cry...



Spoiler: Seriously crying right now because of this








floodgates open at 0:25


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2019)

I can think of two songs right off the top of my head.  They both were topical when they were written.  The first one is about the death of Princess Diana





The second one is the story behind the Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 27, 2019)

No contest for me! Brings stuff up! *tears up*


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 14, 2019)

Niagara Falls, every time.


----------



## NigelMorgan (Nov 26, 2019)

All I listen to is sad music, so Im no stranger to songs that make me tear up.

Battery in Your Leg is one of my favorite Blur songs, but its also very sad to hear. Its a song for the band's guitarist Graham Coxon, and he was absent for most of the album's recording. This was the only song he played for, and this was the last album we heard from Blur until 2015.





A song that makes me even more sad is Butterfly by Weezer. Not only is the general sound of the song about as depressing as you can get, but I have a lot of emotions associated with Pinkerton. I dont normally listen to this album because it brings back a lot of sad memories, but I wish I could give it a listen every now and then without feeling so bad...


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 27, 2019)

Internet’s crap right now so can’t do a link, sorry Jax.

But for me it’s “Gone Away” by The Offspring.

Think it has something to do with my childhood but whatevs. That’s mine buddy!


----------



## NigelMorgan (Nov 28, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Internet’s crap right now so can’t do a link, sorry Jax.
> 
> But for me it’s “Gone Away” by The Offspring.
> 
> Think it has something to do with my childhood but whatevs. That’s mine buddy!


Its not a song from my childhood, but I agree that its definitely one of their most emotional songs. I dont listen to the Offspring that much, but I used to do it more a few years ago.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 28, 2019)

I haven't even watched Steven Universe.





For anyone who's played the Ducktales video games or knows The Moon Theme. Spoiler warning for the 2017 animated series.


Spoiler











This particular rendition....


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 23, 2019)

This song gave me really emotional dreams whenever it played.  Thinking about it, I could cry.  It's the kind of music you would hear after you achieve your dream life and are free from all worries and stresses...  forever...  but still alive.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 14, 2020)

Now this song actually brought real tears to my eyes.  2:56 to 3:49 was the part where I nearly lost it.  It gave me images of @LucierdaSolari riding her hoverboard down a snowy mountainside.  Screams of thrilling joy fill the air as she flips and twists through the air.

It was utterly beautiful....

www.reverbnation.com: Icicles | Kevin Kendle


----------



## Deathless (Jan 14, 2020)

Anything from Neal Morse's 'Songs from November' album just hits me differently, but this song especially makes me cry like a baby


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

If you know... you know. R.I.P. Goose, fly high.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Altairsky (Feb 7, 2020)

This kills me every time.
It's about the hurricane-grade storm that destroyed the mountains of my homeland.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2020)

Not just the song, the fucking video. Shit, man.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 10, 2020)

_no words._


----------



## MysterPL (Feb 13, 2020)

This one destroys me inside each time.


----------



## marshmellow9987 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wabbajax said:


> So I just stumbled upon this cover and even though it was only 2:47 long, I was crying by the end. It was just... so moving. Have you ever had a song like that? One that gave you instant chills and made your eyes weep? Not just a _good_ song, but one that ripped your heart clean out?
> 
> Post 'em below.






 soft bitter and repetitive piano riff


----------



## Tytolis (Oct 17, 2020)

Hear me out:


----------



## Deathless (Oct 17, 2020)

These songs just put me in a better place. Make me think of the better things in life and they keep me going.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 17, 2020)

I played this song repeatedly after my grandmother died a few years ago. It was one of her favorite songs and it was really soothing during that difficult time, reminding me that she's gone physically but not in spirit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 17, 2020)

Nothing makes me more than this song, after...well...


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

@Ravofox great choice, that is a brilliant song. And to the guy or gal who posted Della's lullaby from DuckTales, yep that got me too.
I can't help but cry at the sound of Bright Eyes by Simon and Garfunkel, because it makes me think of the end of Watership Down. Which is a movie that makes me cry.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 17, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> @Ravofox great choice, that is a brilliant song. And to the guy or gal who posted Della's lullaby from DuckTales, yep that got me too.
> I can't help but cry at the sound of Bright Eyes by Simon and Garfunkel, because it makes me think of the end of Watership Down. Which is a movie that makes me cry.



Oh, thanks! Yeah, so many of the Beatles songs are absolutely legendary. 
Ooof, I can't say I've heard that song or watched that movie, but I definitely go out of my way to do so now!^^


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

All of the Beatles' songs are legendary, and I can play most of them on one of my many instruments, hmu if interested. But I digress, Watership Down is a film that everyone I have ever spoken gets emotional about, same with the book of the same name. It might just be a British thing I don't know.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 17, 2020)

here is some


----------



## Faustus (Oct 21, 2020)

Good ol' 'Slit Your Wrists' Cohen to the rescue:




When it gets to the last verse 'And the sun shines down like honey on Our Lady of the Harbour' I blub like a baby every time.


----------



## Halligan322 (Oct 31, 2020)

“Gravity” by Papa Roach


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2020)

This, because it is so beautiful and minimalistic. To reduce the whole composition to just one violin and one piano... wow...


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)

...Gods, give me strength not to cry again knowing where this song comes from..


----------



## cowboi (Nov 13, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> I just came across this song in one of my old playlists. Legitimately had me tearing up in the first ten seconds. (If you've played Crisis Core, you know why.)


bruh I legit saw this and was like "whoa I should send this song to Tallow" then realized YOU posted it.....


----------



## cowboi (Nov 13, 2020)

Tytolis said:


> Hear me out:


I played more of the original games but both of the soundtracks were amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)

The song in the spoiler hit me really hard when I first heard it. A fair warning, it is a song about suicide.


Spoiler


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2020)

A song with no lyrics might be a weird choice, but this track in Pokemon Sun & Moon always makes me cry. Doesn't it sound like saying goodbye to a person you care deeply about, not knowing when you'll see them again?


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 22, 2020)

one song i know does that for me is a song of storm and fire by Yuki Kajiura, first heard it while watching a video for a webcomic , i actually forget the name of it


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 22, 2020)

The whole movie, but this song especially.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sonic colors... reach for the stars didnt make me cry but its SO INPIRING


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Not everyone will understand.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

Mystery Dungeon 2 still makes me the big sad and this remix is s-tier.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Mystery Dungeon 2 still makes me the big sad and this remix is s-tier.



... i still have to mute that part


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> ... i still have to mute that part


It's still the best pokemon game

People say Unova this sinnoh that but none of them have made me emotional over a funky grass lizard so MD2 still wins in the story department


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 7, 2021)

"Stay strong... Til we meet again."


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Mar 9, 2021)

"See You On The Other Side" by Ozzy Osbourne tears me up every time I hear it. I sang it to my dog as he was being put to sleep.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2021)

Probably posted this before, but I do not care. The short that this song is from still bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## Rimna (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Band1t (Aug 16, 2021)

I hate those really nostalgic songs that remind you of a sad memory but it makes you kinda happy.
Dancing In The Moonlight by King Harvest is a bitch.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 17, 2021)

Every time i hear this, i want to hold my baby tight.  It's emotional for me, anyways, and i think on how lucky i am to have her.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 19, 2021)

Ohh, I have quite a few... but the ones that hit the hardest have to be these:










I'm mostly a deathcore and punk rock kind of guy, but these two sit around in my music library because they're special to me, the former especially after Chester passed. Can't listen to the latter for more than a minute before I start full-on crying.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 8, 2021)

Back in my younger days. . . .  Not sure about other atm. xD
So there you go some classic.. .and something that could been playing in hot topic in early 2010s lol
(enjoy? idk lol)


Spoiler: Mozart - Requiem: I. Introitus: Requiem Aeternam













Spoiler: Short Stories With Tragic Endings











All got to say now is. . .yeah nvm idk I gave into the void.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2021)

_"Touch, sweet touch...
You've given me too much to feel.

Touch, sweet touch...
You've almost convinced me I'm real."_


----------



## Faustus (Dec 10, 2021)

I usually get about as far as "She is wearing rags and feathers from Salvation Army counters" before blubbing like a baby.


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Dec 10, 2021)

The Land Before Time had me bawling my eyes out with this one when I was a kid.


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

The Call.
You Should Be Here
The Ones That Didn't Make It Back Home


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 9, 2022)

Chameleon by Blixemi
It didn't quite "bring tears to my eyes", but I have spent years learning to not cry. Something about the song hit _*much*_ to close to home.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 13, 2022)

I just remembered Kitchen Sink by Twenty One Pilots, and I cried so hard when I listened to it again. It just gets me every time.


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 14, 2022)

This is the first song I heard on the radio in my vehicle, after coming out to myself, and the world. I was 34 years old. I still love the song, but the emotional impact is no longer strong. Oddly enough, today was the first time that I watched the video.


----------



## JozeffTech (Jul 14, 2022)

Prepare to have your mind blown, this is something very bizzare you have probably never seen or even thought about before. I'm probably going to sound extremely stupid.
This song (music, to be precise) was made long before my birth, in a country that doesn't exist anymore. Imagine - millions of people dreamt of a beautiful bright future, and their hope and energy was fused into this music. Everything good they were going to build, everything positive they made, all concentrated to be the inspiration for the next generations. And then, after just a few years, all the hopes were destroyed completely. I never really cry, but this makes tears pour from my eyes every time.

Lennauchfilm, "Sulfur", 1984, USSR. Song is located at 8:45 and 18:17. 




Soviet documentaries are a standalone form of art.


----------



## Marzypan (Jul 21, 2022)

From my childhood. Just thinking about the opening notes alone is enough to get me choked up.


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 22, 2022)

Bye Mom...idk the country artist


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jul 22, 2022)

Try Riding to New York by Passenger. If anyone does, and please please do, yes, it is a real story.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 22, 2022)

Ashokan Farewell, by Jay Ungar, gets me every single time.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 23, 2022)

_"I wanna know what love is"
"I want you to show me"
"I wanna feel what love is"
"I know you can show me"_

The cuts deep


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jul 23, 2022)

Blonde Redhead; For the Damaged.


----------



## Galehawk (Jul 24, 2022)

Saltydog the profile art you are using belongs to Popparotzi and the fursona belongs to 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080945355594833925


			https://twitter.com/Melfox_14
		


Might want to change it out.
​


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Jul 26, 2022)

Galehawk said:


> Saltydog the profile art you are using belongs to Popparotzi and the fursona belongs to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you could have written this on my profile, but okay, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## greygamora (Oct 23, 2022)

The original made me cry too, but I feel like more people need to be aware of this cover, it's way too underrated.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 23, 2022)

There are actually quite a few that get me but since I'm dealing with stuff in my personal life some songs that never got me before like in my life by the Beatles or father and son by cat Stevens I can hardly listen to anymore


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

Any Ed Sheeran song


----------



## Raever (Nov 5, 2022)

Definitely childhood nostalgia with this one but like, tiny happy heart feelings and _sometimes_ tears.
But only sometimes.

It doesn't help that this is the last part of pokemon media the original VA's were in.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 6, 2022)

Spoiler: The approximate translation I made



[Lyrics of the song "Householdauts"]

[Verse 1]
_A baby roars behind the wall, a brutal kitchen fight -
This dark way of life is almost a bubonic plague.
Not a problem, but half a problem. And you and I are not broken,
The cat, fish and flowers are watered and fed._

[chorus]
_Householdmics. Biorhythmics
Strange individuals inside the termite mound.
Householdmics. Biorhythmics
Strange individuals inside the monkey house._

[Verse 2]
_A brutal kitchen fight and the barking of a shepherd dog behind the wall is
illegal fun. It's time for us. And we are with you
Digested the bricks of public opinion,
And the light music in the night continued to glow._

[chorus]
_Householdmics. Biorhythmics
Strange individuals inside the termite mound.
Householdmics. Biorhythmics
Strange individuals inside the monkey house._

[Outro]
_The uncomplicated essence of repetition
You and I were born householdauts by right of birth._


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Rest High On That Mountain by Vince Gill with Allison Krauss and Ricky Skaggs


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 17, 2022)

This did bring a tear to my eye, cuz it just makes me think of all the times I did actually have to say goodbye to all those people I knew, and was good friends with! There's to many, man


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

While playing Forza Horizon 4


----------

